# 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill



## Dok (16. Juni 2013)

Heute startete mein erster Versuch, Pizza im Gasgrill mit Hilfe von Pizzasteinen zu zubereiten. Die Steine habe ich zusammen mit dem Grill bekommen, war jedoch etwas skeptisch ob das etwas wird. Vor allem weil ich mir vor Jahren einen Pizzaofen für die Küche zugelegt habe. Aber gut, ein Versuch schadet nicht. Vor allem hat sich die Möglichkeit gereizt beim Backen auch Holz in einer Räucherbox mit in den Grill zu geben, um ein noch besseres Aroma zu erhalten.

Nachdem der Grill mit der Räucherbox am Vorheizen war, ging es daran die Pizzen vorzubereiten. Eine mit Salami, Pilzen und Zwiebeln und eine mit Schafskäse und Serranoschinken.


Teiglinge (Hefeteig bereits auf Vortag gemacht und über Nacht kalt gehen lassen) vorbereiten ...







... selbstgemachte Pizzasoße und Käse darauf.






Dann folgt der eigentliche Belag







Wichtig, den Serranoschinken erst nach dem Backen auf die heiße Pizza geben. Wenn man hat, passen hier auch ausgezeichnet frische Rucolasalatblätter. 

Dann gehst ab zum heißen Grill.











Ein Tropfen Olivenöl geht im Hintergrund gleich in Flammen auf. 







Und nun heißt es warten....!


Keine 10 Minuten später:






Schinken auf die Pizza geben und servieren.












Das Ergebnis hat mich sehr positiv überrascht! War bestimmt nicht die letzte Pizza vom Grill! :m


----------



## Seele (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Sehen super aus, solltest aber direkt auf den Stein legen, dann werden sie noch krosser und besser. Hab auch so ein Ding und machs auch immer Grill und die sind einfach gigantisch.


----------



## Dok (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Hi, ja das nächste Mal. 
Ich wollte nur die Möglichkeit haben, die recht einfach vom Grill in den Ofen befördern zu können. Für den Fall das irgendwas schief gegangen wäre.


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Hi, 

Pizza aus dem Gaskugelgrill ist der Hammer #6 Die Temperatur schafft kein E-Herd. 
Pizza, Flammkuchen, Zwiebelkuchen etc. machen wir nur noch im Grill (ganzjährig). Haben dazu extra 2 Pizzableche gekauft.
Auch die Gäste waren bisher super überrascht.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## flasha (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Cooler Grill! Kannst du mir sagen,was das für einer ist?


----------



## Dok (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*



flasha schrieb:


> Cooler Grill! Kannst du mir sagen,was das für einer ist?



Klar, ein "Broil King Regal 490".


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Trainier schön, bis ich komme ;-)))
Sieht aus, wie wenn mir das schmecken würde..


----------



## Dok (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Du isst doch gar keine Pizza... |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

wenns sonscht nix gibt.........


----------



## Dok (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Eine Packung Zwieback findet sich bestimmt noch für dich. Ich will ja nicht das du dir eine Pizza hineinzwingen musst! 

Letzte Woche mussten sich die Handwerker die die Hochwasserschäden beseitigt haben, damit abfinden:

Gulasch aus dem Gulaschtopf übern offenen Feuer und Brot aus dem Dutch Oven.

Gemeckert hat allerdings keiner?!? #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

S isch ja net alloi dr Hunger - dr Durscht isch au so schlimm 

;-)))


----------



## CarpCrakc (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Als mein Vater noch Holzbacköfen hergestellt hat , gabs auch ständig Flammkuchen oder Pizza aus m Ofen 
Das war nicht der sont bekannte Holzofen , sondern einer mit Pelletbefeuerung von hinten , mit ner Schnecke.
Ist im Prinzip das selbe. Auf Schamottsteinen gebacken , war die besser als aus jeder Pizzeria *sabber*


----------



## Pumba86 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Mach ich auch seit Jahren in der Weber Kugel. Allerdings direkt auf dem Stein, wird noch wesentlich besser.

Naja, nun hab ich Hunger!


----------



## Franky (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Auha, das passt gerade wie Faust auf Auge... 
Ich habe mir einen "Pizzastein" (dusseliges Stück Schamott) organisiert. Als ersten Test hatte ich den jedoch nicht im Grill, sondern im Backofen bei 275° C probieren wollen.
Stein schön und gut, aber die Pizza hab ich nicht vom chäufelchen bekommen. Dünner Belag und trotzdem eine Riesensauerei veranstaltet, um das ding da runterzuschubsen. Mehl war "eigentlich" genug drauf, nur ließ sich der Fladen (Hefeteig, wie sich gehört) nicht mehr schubsen. 
Hat jemand 'ne Idee, was das hätte sein können?

PS: Mozarella vom Stein schmeckt auch....


----------



## Seele (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Noch mehr Mehl 

Hatte ich auch öfter aber da muss einfach ne richtige Schicht Mehl drauf. Was auch noch ein Problem ist, sind die 275°, die sind fast ein bisschen zu wenig. 
Hab mir eine lange Pizzaschaufel mit ganz dünnem Rand an der Schaufel gebaut, mit der geht es viel Besser als die Mini Hand Dinger. Da hast einfach nicht das Gefühl sonst.


----------



## mister_ts (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Was auch hilft um den Teig von der Schaufel zu bekommen, ist ein Stück Backpapier unter dem Teig.

Ist zwar unsportlich, kann man aber auch nach ein paar Minuten unter der Pizza wegziehen, sobald der Teig ein bischen gebacken ist.


----------



## vermesser (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Sagt mal, kann man dann auch TK-Pizza spontan draußen auf den normalen oder Elektrogrill hauen?


----------



## Seele (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Würde ich nincht machen, da fehlt dir die Hitze von oben. Außerdem dauert das sicher Ewigkeiten bis da der Stein fertig ist. Falls du die TK-Pizza ohne Stein machen willst, das klappt nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## mister_ts (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Das mit der TK Pizza sollte schon gehen, wenn man einen Kugelgrill oder einen Grill nach dem selben Prinzip mit Hitze von allen Seiten und einen Schamott oder Pizzastein hat.

Auf einem Grill nur mit  Hitze von unten wird die Pizza bestimmt von unten fertig sein und der Belag noch lange nicht...


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Tiefkühlpizza auf nem stinknormalen Grill geht, man muss sie nur zusammen klappen und quasi als Calzone machen und oft wenden. sicher keine Gourmetküche aber fürn Notfall geeignet.

Meine selbstgemachte Pizza mach ich im Dutch Oven, wird auch sehr sehr gut. Wobei das natürlich vom Original auch weiter entfernt ist als die Profilösung hier...
(Dafür kann ich anschließend noch nen Schokokuchen backen im DO


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Da mein Backofen in der Küche sich verabschiedet hat, brat ich momentan TK-Pizzen einfach in der Pfanne. Idealerweise zuvor auftauen lassen, Öl rein, Deckel drüber, weniger Hitze, dafür etwas länger als gewöhnlich. Funktioniert sogar gut.

Sollte ähnlich also auch im Grill funktionieren, also mit einem Deckel, der etwas größer ist als der Italofladen. Der fängt die Hitze ein und gibt sie von oben weiter.


----------



## Seele (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da mein Backofen in der Küche sich verabschiedet hat, brat ich momentan TK-Pizzen einfach in der Pfanne. Idealerweise zuvor auftauen lassen, Öl rein, Deckel drüber, weniger Hitze, dafür etwas länger als gewöhnlich. Funktioniert sogar gut.
> 
> Sollte ähnlich also auch im Grill funktionieren, also mit einem Deckel, der etwas größer ist als der Italofladen. Der fängt die Hitze ein und gibt sie von oben weiter.


 


Wie geil


----------



## Dok (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*



Franky schrieb:


> Auha, das passt gerade wie Faust auf Auge...
> Ich habe mir einen "Pizzastein" (dusseliges Stück Schamott) organisiert. Als ersten Test hatte ich den jedoch nicht im Grill, sondern im Backofen bei 275° C probieren wollen.
> Stein schön und gut, aber die Pizza hab ich nicht vom chäufelchen bekommen. Dünner Belag und trotzdem eine Riesensauerei veranstaltet, um das ding da runterzuschubsen. Mehl war "eigentlich" genug drauf, nur ließ sich der Fladen (Hefeteig, wie sich gehört) nicht mehr schubsen.
> Hat jemand 'ne Idee, was das hätte sein können?
> ...



Moin,

Du auch ein Grillsüchtiger?! Dann können wir uns ja zusammen tun. 

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, mehr Mehl und dann schadet auch etwas Übung nicht... 
Auch schaffen die meisten E-Herde nicht die 275°C, auch wenn die das versprechen. Aber selbst wenn ist das zu wenig.

Es geht jedoch auch ohne nennenswerte Qualitätseinbusen anders. Es gibt im Handel (in jedem Fall in der Metro) gelochte hauchdünne Pizzableche. Wenn Du die Pizzen darauf machst, wirst Du ein sehr gutes Ergebnis erhalten. 
Wir hatten hier auch immer die Diskussion das es nur direkt auch dem Stein was wird und das viel besser wäre. 
Bei einem Blindvergleich, hat jedoch KEINER den Unterschied feststellen können. Darunter auch ein Koch. 
Letztlich kannst Du die auch im Blech "vorbacken" und wenn die hält runter nehmen und direkt auf den Stein legen. Nicht die Ideallösung, aber ein Versuch schadet sicher nicht.

PS: Falls Du nicht an die Bleche kommen solltest, spreche mich einfach an, denn besorge ich Dir die.


----------



## Dok (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

... viel entscheidener als direkt Stein oder nicht, ist im übrigen der richtige Teig!
Natürlich kannst Du Pizza auch mit einem 0815 Hefeteig machen, jedoch kannst Du beim Teig an sehr vielen Schrauben drehen!


----------



## Seele (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Tipo 00 ist die magische Zutat


----------



## fischnix2013 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Hallo Leute,

hab auch einen Weber Kugelgrill, wo bekommt man denn so einen Pizzastein?


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*



Dok schrieb:


> Du isst doch gar keine Pizza... |kopfkrat





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenns sonscht nix gibt.........



Typisch Schwabe:  Wenn für lau, dann jau :m



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> S isch ja net alloi dr Hunger - dr Durscht isch au so schlimm
> 
> ;-)))


...und jetzt lallt er auch schon vor Hunger


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da mein Backofen in der Küche sich verabschiedet hat, brat ich momentan TK-Pizzen einfach in der Pfanne. Idealerweise zuvor auftauen lassen, Öl rein, Deckel drüber, weniger Hitze, dafür etwas länger als gewöhnlich. Funktioniert sogar gut.
> 
> Sollte ähnlich also auch im Grill funktionieren, also mit einem Deckel, der etwas größer ist als der Italofladen. Der fängt die Hitze ein und gibt sie von oben weiter.


 


Seele schrieb:


> Wie geil


Klappt wirklich gut.
Es müssen aber die Vorgebackenen sein, "die Ofenfrische" z.B., m.M.n. die beste TK-Pizza, schmeckt gebraten sch****, die geht nur aus dem Backofen.
Die Billigfladen jedoch werden besser als im Ofen, schön cross ohne steinhart zu werden.


----------



## Dok (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*



Seele schrieb:


> Tipo 00 ist die magische Zutat



Von dem bin ich wieder ganz abgekommen. 
Ich verwende eine Mischung aus ca.:

40% Type 405
50% Type 550 
10% Gries
Genügend Salz ist noch wichtig.

Dann noch lauwarmes Wasser, frische Hefe, etwas Zucker zusammen auflösen und zusammen mit etwas (Oliven)Öl gut mit der Mehlmischung verkneten.
Am besten macht man das schon einen Tag vorher, damit der Tag genug Zeit zum gehen hat. Nach 1-2 Stunden den Teig ein zweites mal kneten und dann in Ruhe lassen. 
Am nächsten Tag den Teig portionieren und nochmals gehen lassen. Jetzt ist wichtig das man den Teig in Form zieht und auf keinen Fall ein Wellholz oder ähnliches verwendet. Denn damit würde man die ganze "Luft" aus dem Teig drücken.

Dann eine "Pizza"soße (bestehend aus Tomaten, fischem Knoblauch (zusammen aufpüriert) und mit Oregano, Salz, Pfeffer und etwas Zucker abgeschmeckt) und Käse darauf. Klassisch Mozzarella, aber hier kann man seinen eigenen Geschmack freien lauf lassen. Etwas Pecorino zum Mozzarella kommt ganz gut.
Die Zutaten dann auf den Käse (nicht den Käse auf die Zutaten) und ab in den Ofen bzw. Grill. 
Nach dem Backen dann bei Bedarf frische Zutaten wie Parma- oder Serranoschinken, Basilikum, Rucola oder was auch immer auf die heiße Pizza geben.

Ich persönlich finde eine ganz einfache Pizza mit Schafkäse und frischen Spinat (den mitbacken) sehr lecker.

Aber das schöne bei Pizza ist ja gerade das der Fantasie keine grenzen gesetzt sind.


----------



## Dok (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*



fischnix2013 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab auch einen Weber Kugelgrill, wo bekommt man denn so einen Pizzastein?



Klar, suche mal in google nach dem Grillfüst!


----------



## Franky (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Ohhkeehhh.... Mehr Mehl.... Oder Blech... Ich versuch das denn noch mal mit ohne Metall und einer Rutschbahn direkt auf Stein.

@ Fischnix:
Wenn Du großes Taschengeld bekommst, kaufst Du Weber...  Bei kleinerem Taschengeld nimmste was anderes, z. B. von Vesuvo.

@ Hanniboll:
Wieso vor Hunger? Der schnackt immer so....


----------



## Seele (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Ich seh schon unser Doc hat auch bisschen Ahnung von Pizza.  
Ich experimentiere mittlererweile zehn Jahre rum und sammle Erfahrung wie man zu Hause mit einfachen Mitteln die perfekte Pizza herstellt und es gibt immer eine Steigerung, wichtig sind hochwertige Zutaten.


----------



## Dok (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*



Seele schrieb:


> wichtig sind hochwertige Zutaten.



Und das gilt nicht nur für Pizza!

Ich koche eigentlich schon seit meiner Kindheit. Meine Mutter war der Ansicht das es auch einem Mann nicht schadet wenn er kochen kann.

Mein Vater konnte es jedoch gar nicht... 

Irgendwann habe ich da richtig Spaß dran gefunden und koche seitdem sehr gerne. Dann kam hinzu das ich mal eine Freundin mit einer bösen Lebensmittelzusatzstoffallergie hatte, und ab dem Zeitpunkt waren ALLE Fertigprodukte, Fixes und Co. Tabu.
Und was willst dann machen, außer Kochen zu lernen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Und er hat irgendwann mal nen tollen Koch kennen gelernt ;-)))


----------



## Dok (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

|kopfkrat ...wer soll das sein??? #c


----------



## Seele (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und er hat irgendwann mal nen tollen Koch kennen gelernt ;-)))


 

sagen wir koch und streichen das Adjektiv


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

pööööh..........


----------



## Seele (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Aber Thomas kocht dann das nächste mal bei mir Saubraten, dann darf er mich von dem toll überzeugen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Frag Franzl, den hab ich schon bekocht - abgenommen  hatter nicht ;-))


----------



## Dorschknorpel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

... kleiner Tip noch für die Backofenfraktion. Wenn ihr so eine selbstgebastelte Pizza im Backofen machen wollt, ist es wichtig das Blech mit aufzuheizen uzw. volle Pulle. Dann die Pizza da drauf und hinein in die "heiße Röhre". Sonst geht am Anfang nämlich viel Energie in die Erwärmung des Bleches und der Boden wird einfach nicht.
Ich habe die Pizza auch schon direkt auf der Roste meiner Kugel gemacht, funzt auch.
Momentan fummele ich an Pizzabrot (wie beim Italiener). Das hört sich leicht an, ist aber verdammt diffiziel und hat noch viel potenzial.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*



Seele schrieb:


> Aber Thomas kocht dann das nächste mal bei mir Saubraten, dann darf er mich von dem toll überzeugen


Grillen kann er zumindest.
Und noch besser: den passenden Schnaps dazu mitbringen


----------



## Seele (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Und Doc macht Pizza, die kulinarische Reise durchs Anglerboard 

Bei mir gibt's dann klassisch Bayerischen......Bacardi


----------



## Dok (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*



Seele schrieb:


> Und Doc macht Pizza, die kulinarische Reise durchs Anglerboard
> 
> Bei mir gibt's dann klassisch Bayerischen......Bacardi




Wieso dann schnöde Pizza?!?

Ich habe von meinen Spanienreisen ein paar schöne Sachen "mitgebracht". Keine Angst, nicht nur Knoblauchsuppe und Paella. Aber die natürlich auch.... 

Das ist einer der riesen Vorteile wenn man zu Fuß durch ein Land reist und in kleinen privaten Unterkünften in kleinen örtchen übernachtet.


----------



## Seele (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Ganz einfach, weil ich Pizza Tag und Nacht essen kann


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: 1. Versuch: Pizza im Grill*

Hier ein Bild von gestern. Flammkuchen aus dem Gaskugelgrill. 

Das Backpapier verhindert, dass sich der Teig in die Löcher des Pizzableches drückt und anhängt. Man kann alles auf dem Papier vorbereiten und zieht es dann nur noch auf das Blech :m


----------

